# Back Up Camera 312 Bhs



## heron (May 13, 2010)

We are still waiting on our 312 BHS, but know we would like to install a rear backup camera. The problem is we are intending on having a bike rack and do not want to block the view. We were wondering if someone could "snap" a picture of the rear of the camper and post it for us. Thank you!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

No but I will be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Since we have a 5th wheel now, I think we have our backup camera sitting around here someplace. Was gonna list it up on ebay soon (here also I think) You have a camera yet or looking?

He have this one
backup camera


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

forceten said:


> Since we have a 5th wheel now, I think we have our backup camera sitting around here someplace. Was gonna list it up on ebay soon (here also I think) You have a camera yet or looking?
> 
> He have this one
> backup camera


I'm going with wired, from what I've read the wired are better quality plus I already have a Boyo VTL300 with a 1/4" CCD and 
1 lux on the rear of my truck..I'll be adding another Boyo on the trailer(not sure how I'll mount it)with a video splitter up front. This way once the trailer is hooked I'll switch to the trailer camera so when I hit reverse it will give me a rear picture on my avic head unit. I have a DVD/GPS double din unit already so the screen is nice and large. 
You should have no issues selling it on this site..good luck!


----------



## Wayne-o (Oct 14, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Wayne-o said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 866


I recognize that photo........ Shhhhhh don't tell anyone i took it


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

clarkely said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 866


I recognize that photo........ Shhhhhh don't tell anyone i took it








[/quote]

While driving?.... naughty boy!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CdnOutback said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 866


I recognize that photo........ Shhhhhh don't tell anyone i took it








[/quote]

While driving?.... naughty boy!
[/quote]








No worries







.....







I got a ProPride







, only need one hand on the wheel
















that oughta rouse folks up


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hope this helps!









Mounted above the back slide. Wire comes through the wall, runs down the inside corner then through the floor (literally! It's snaked through between the floor & underside of the camper) to the front of the camper, and out near the tongue where we have a coiled plug in connection to the wiring running from the truck dash to the back of the truck (underneath). We currently have the one camera on the TT and own (but haven't yet installed) a keyhole camera for the back of the truck. There's a thread on here somewhere with the camera specs .... and we do love it!!! Of course, we need to buy a new display as ours was stolen last year .... was probably kids and I'll bet they were REALLY pissed when they realized the GPS they'd just stolen didn't work!!







(gotta see the humor, right?)


----------

